# who to block or open ports in asa510



## basha7984861 (Nov 25, 2007)

*how to block or open ports in asa510*

dear all,
pls, guide me how to block or open ports in ASA 5510
thankyou


----------



## basha7984861 (Nov 25, 2007)

pls, guide me how to block or open ports in ASA 5510


----------

